# Invertibrate V Reptile



## Digitaliss (Aug 28, 2011)

These are relatively old photographs now, but i still thought I would share them because I could not believe my eyes when I found them together. I found them in my garage near Beaudesert Qld (we have since moved). 

I did a bit more research and also found that Red-Back spiders eat small snakes which at the time was mind blowing. I think I underestimated these spiders for all these years.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 28, 2011)

Cool, we had one in our back garden that caught a skink as well.


----------



## Renenet (Aug 28, 2011)

Yikes. Beautiful spider, but those pics make me a little queasy. :shock: I'm quite pleased that I'm too big to be of interest to a redback.


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Aug 28, 2011)

doesn't surprise me at all that they can take down a skink, awesome spiders redbacks, found a 50mm legspan 1 in the garage the other day, should have seen the look on my fathers face when i saved it, pulled a face as if iv done the worst thing in the world, got her safe and sound with my other inverts now.


----------



## Digitaliss (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes, they are fascinating. I have loved spiders since I was a child, but I cannot seem to convince my Fiance to allow me to keep one. The closest I have been so far able to get is a Rainforest Scorpion, which turned into 14 as she had babies after we had had her for 12 months. 

I am sure I can imagine the look you received, my father is terrified of spiders


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 28, 2011)

This also shows the strength of their webs, that it can handle a thrashing reptile until subdued by the venom


----------



## Digitaliss (Aug 28, 2011)

cracksinthepitch said:


> This also shows the strength of their webs, that it can handle a thrashing reptile until subdued by the venom



Yes, I cant say I would like to be caught in one


----------

